# Is this normal?



## Oogie (Mar 18, 2009)

The last 3 days I noticed that Oogie is out and about from about 9:30/10am to 1-2pm, when he crawls in his little dog house. When he's awake, he's very active...eating...pooping...etc. But when he goes into his dog house...THAT'S IT! He's active maybe 4hrs a day (MAX) and the rest he sleeps. I don't bring him inside until after sunset and he just snuggles into bed indoors til morning.

The weather has been great! He has no signs of being sick. He's looking more hydrated. I'm home all day with nearly direct view of him...I know he doesn't leave that dog house after he goes in.

Is this normal behavior for a DT?


Ooo...it was so cute...I let him run around the entire backyard today...at his first opportunity, he crawled through the sliding glass door to explore the house! I just thought it was cool because I have a few friends with torts who said theirs didn't try to get into the house for years. I assume Oogie's previous owner used to let him roam the house.


----------



## Greg T (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like you are really enjoying Oogie!

I don't have DT's, but my large leopards used to do the same thing - be active in the morning for a while, then disappear into their house for a while, then come out again later. Unless it rained, then he was out walking in circles until the rain got too hard. 

Sounds like Oogie is getting comfortable in his new environment, so I'd just let him do what he pleases for now.


----------



## Oogie (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks, greg! i guess i'm just a paranoid new tort mommy lol 

yes i am having a blast with him! my oldest son adores him, as well  today, i was laying on the grass and Oogie walked up and touched noses with me  ...he just stood there and stared at me for a good minute!





Greg T said:


> Sounds like you are really enjoying Oogie!
> 
> I don't have DT's, but my large leopards used to do the same thing - be active in the morning for a while, then disappear into their house for a while, then come out again later. Unless it rained, then he was out walking in circles until the rain got too hard.
> 
> Sounds like Oogie is getting comfortable in his new environment, so I'd just let him do what he pleases for now.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2009)

I am assuming that DT is a desert Tortoise? anyways my Calif Desert Tortoise is active in the mornings, he hides in the afternoon(the hottest part of the day) and then he is actice again in the evening time. Sounds normal to me Just MHO.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 18, 2009)

most tortoises are active in the morning and rest in the day and most the time will be active right before it gets dark. I think its built in them for survival, because mid day is the hottest part.


----------



## Oogie (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys! i had read that before...but he never comes out for a second time...he pretty much goes to bed for the rest of the day and night before 2pm.

wait...just MAYBE he's trying to escape from ME because i keep watching him LOL

and yes, dmmj...he's a california desert tortoise!


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 18, 2009)

lol, yeah my sulcata eats in the morning, then sleep the rest of the day, some just sleep more then others.


----------



## Candy (Mar 18, 2009)

Oggie sounds like a character. I can tell you're loving him. He probably thinks your stalking him  . Candy


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 18, 2009)

It could be to that he knows it is still getting cool at night so he is bunking down for a cool night. Mine go in around 2 or so (as soon as the shade covers there pens) and bunk down. As it warms up at night they will come back out to eat, drink, roam etc..


----------



## Madortoise (May 6, 2009)

Glad to hear my 3-yo DT has a similar schedule. I read that s/he needed a lot of sun daily but seems to seek the shade during the hottest time of the day. I have her/him in an outdoor handmade play pen now when I leave to work and come home for lunch to let her/him roam around for an hour in backyard. S/he is so active then... exploring, climbing, blowing and picking on things. S/he hardly even looks at her/his favorite grape leaves or cactus when s/he gets to be out of the pen. By dusk , s/he starts to look for a place to bury her/himself. I come home from work and let her/him play a little more inside the house before I put her/him to sleep in the terrarium. Especially with increased stress at work now, I find sanctuary in watching her/his carefree peaceful being. I don't care if it's a boy or girl. I love it!


----------

